# Jaw Jacker



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Jaw Jacker yet?

I took it out to one of the community ponds yesterday and had limited success. I was 1-5 in the hook ups. I am thinking either the fish we to small or my jig was too big. I will wait to see how it does one a bigger lake.

http://www.jawjackerfishing.com/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A whole bunch of us modified our pvc rod holders to work like this now... I havent gotten out ice fishing yet (my boy had a cow elk hunt that just ended on the 31st) but should be getting out next weekend to try it out. I made mine to be super sensitive. Its really easy to make these btw.

-DallanC


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

If you have any photos of this I would like to see it, as the Jaw Jacker kindof expensive.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I have one and used it for the first time on 12/31/2012 on Mantua. I had really good success with it early in the day when a dead stick was working. I probably caught 6 or 7 fish on mine that morning including one really small (4 inch) largemouth bass and one really nice largemouth (13 inches) and a handfull of bluegill. I only had it go off twice where it didn't set the hook for me and the fish got away other than that every single time it went off the hook was perfectly set in the top lip.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

trclements said:


> I only had it go off twice where it didn't set the hook for me and the fish got away other than that every single time it went off the hook was perfectly set in the top lip.


Sorry, I can't resist...


----------

